
Facebook really, really wants to work with journalists - dantz
http://www.pcworld.com/article/3156780/internet/facebook-really-really-wants-to-work-with-journalists.html
======
libruary
I didn't read this article , is the title a good summary?

~~~
dantz
"On Wednesday, the company announced a new suite of initiatives aimed at
improving its collaboration with journalists and media companies."

FB announcement: [https://media.fb.com/2017/01/11/facebook-journalism-
project/](https://media.fb.com/2017/01/11/facebook-journalism-project/)

